# can ya fish during the week?



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

I am retired and have only lived in the area for about 2 yrs. I fish in-shore or near shore primarily and do that during the week (I save the week-ends for those folks that cannot get out during the week). I have some regular weekday fishing buddies, however, there are occasions when I would like to go and they cannot, Hence, I am looking for others that can go during the week.

I have a 23' bay boat and live on the water east of Gulf Breeze (proper). I am up for fishing the bays, sound and occasionally near shore in the gulf when the conditions are right. Our normal arrangement is that we split the gas expense and we help in cleaning the boat and cleaning the fish.

I can't say that I have been very successful with the "catching" around here so if you are looking for me to put you on the fish I am not the person. I mostly "try"! Perhaps you can help me be more successful.

If you're interested and can fish during the week drop me a PM with your phone number and I'll be in touch.

Bob


----------



## Cap'n Fisherman (Mar 15, 2011)

Strange, my name is also Bob. I am retird and I have a similar problem. I usually catch and release but I will help as needed. Let's talk. email me: [email protected]


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

*Wanting to go*

Hey Bob,

When I am at home I stick to fishing during the week and have the same problem. I got a 23 Ft WA at Bahia and sure would like to do some trolling. Maybe we can hit my boat during the calm weather. Send a PM and I will reply when I get back in. When Bob can not go I sure will try.


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

i can go most of the time during the week. only need about 4 or 5 hrs notice. shoot me a pm and i will give ya my cell number.


----------



## DEATH_BY_SPEAR (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey guys,

My brother and I will be in Mobile this week working and plan on doing some spearfishing Friday and Saturday but don't have a boat. If any of you would be willing to accomodate us and a few tanks, we'd gladly cover the cost of gas/snacks (and tell you whether or not you're wasting your time on a reef/wreck. He's Army and I'm DoD and we're both very boat / conscious FWIW.. Give me a shout or a text if interested.

Be safe

John 901 552 0734


----------

